# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesetze Visum >  Residence Permit (Daueraufenthaltsgenehmigung)

## Bagsida

*Residence Permit (Daueraufenthaltsgenehmigung)*

*Ausstellung:*

nur bei der Ausländer Behörde (Immigration Büro) in Bangkok. 
Bangkok, Soi Suan Plu, Sathorn District, Bangkok 10120
Sektion 1, Sub Division 1, Immigration Division 1
Zimmer 301, Tel. (02) 2373117 oder 2873101
Jährlich wird neu ein Abgabezeitpunkt für die Beantragung festgelegt. 

*Voraussetzung:* 

Nach 3 erteilten Jahresvisa kann ein Residence Permit beantragt werden.

*Aufenthaltsdauer:* 

dauerhaft

*Ausreise aus Thailand:* 

„Re-Entry Permit“ beantragen (sonst verfällt Dauer-Visum)

*Gebühren:*

1) 7600 Baht für Beantragung (wird bei Ablehnung nicht erstattet)
2) nach positivem Bescheid: 191 400 Baht bzw. 95 700 Baht wenn mit Thai verheiratet

Bagsida

*Quelle*

----------


## odd

> *Residence Permit (Daueraufenthaltsgenehmigung)*
> 
> *Ausstellung:*
> 
> nur bei der Ausländer Behörde (Immigration Büro) in Bangkok. 
> Bangkok, Soi Suan Plu, Sathorn District, Bangkok 10120
> Sektion 1, Sub Division 1, Immigration Division 1
> Zimmer 301, Tel. (02) 2373117 oder 2873101
> Jährlich wird neu ein Abgabezeitpunkt für die Beantragung festgelegt.


Kleine Verbesserung
Die Immigration ist umgezogen und befindet sich in der Chaeng Wattana Road.

Immigration

----------


## Willi Wacker

> 7600 Baht für Beantragung (wird bei *Ablehnung* nicht erstattet)


..was in den meissten Fällen so ist -  schnell verdientes Geld   ::  

oder...hätt ich dat besser versoffen   ::

----------


## schiene

Ist bekannt nach welche Kriterien bei der Ausstellung vorgegangen wird???

----------


## konradadenauer

> Ist bekannt nach welche Kriterien bei der Ausstellung vorgegangen wird???


Wichtigstes Kriterium ist Vitamin B, zweitwichtigstes ist Geld, drittwichtigstes ist das Gesetz.

----------

Wieviele kennt ihr eigentlich, die sich schon mal dafür ernsthaft und nachweisslich beworben haben?

----------


## Greenhorn

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe,koennte jedes Jahr fuer 4-500 Deutsche dieses Residence Permit (RP) vergeben werden. Ich finde das ist eine ganze Menge und schaetze, dies wird ueberhaupt nicht ausgenutzt.
Es geistern Zahlen herum, von 10-20.000 Langzeit-Deutschen in Thailand. Von denen koennen nur ein Bruchteil ueberhaupt ein Non-O beantragen. Viele von diesen verbringen sowieso einen grossen Teil ihrer Zeit in Deutschland und haben ueberhaupt kein Interesse daran.
Nimmt man nur die Rubriken "verheiratet" und "Kinder" (200 RP/a) werden nicht viele dabei sein die schon 3 Jahre ein "Rentnervisa" haben. 
Es gibt viele, die in Deutschland leben und  legal verheiratet sind. Die, die hier in Thailand ihren Lebensabend verbringen, sind ja meist nur "per Handschlag an der Theke verheiratet".
Klar, es gibt ein Risiko die Antragsgebuehren zu verlieren. Es wird aber eher giring sein in Bezug auf die Anzahl der Antragsteller. Verlieren wird man sie mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit, wenn man die Voraussetzungen nicht erfuellt.
Kriterium bei der Vergabe sind z.B. die Anzahl der Kinder. In Thailand sind Kinder "heilig" und der Unterhalt dieser ebenso. Ein weiterer Punkt koennte das ALter der Kinder sein.
Bei Verheirateten ist es aehnlich (nein, nein, natuerlich hier nicht die Anzahl). Aber eine juengere Frau bringt mehr Gewichtung.
 :: 
Die zwischenzeitlich von Phommel gestellte Frage bringt es eigentlich auf den Punkt.  ::   ::

----------


## isaanfan

> Wieviele kennt ihr eigentlich, die sich schon mal dafür ernsthaft und nachweisslich beworben haben?


Ich kenne *einen*, der in Khon Kaen mit Non-Immi-B seit mehreren Jahren arbeitet. Seit seiner Antragstellung sind schon 1 1/2 Jahre vergangen. Einen endgültigrn Bescheid hat er immer noch nicht.

isaanfan

----------


## odd

> Wieviele kennt ihr eigentlich, die sich schon mal dafür ernsthaft und nachweisslich beworben haben?


Ich kenne einen der RP erhalten hatte, aber auch ein paar, denen diese Residence verweigert worden ist.

----------

Ich habe damals in Cha Am fünf Rentner gekannt, die es hatten.
Dies lies mich zum Rückschluss kommen, dass manche Consulting-Fuzzis wohl nicht so bei der Wahrheit bleiben.
Denn wer das Residence hat, scheidet ja als Kunde für Visa-Run und anderes aus..............

----------


## pit

Ich bekomme die Gelegenheit, den Antrag im Dezember 2010 zu stellen. Und ich werde es machen. In diesem Jahr fehlen mir genau 6 Wochen an den 3 Jahren unterbrechungsfreiem Aufenthalt.

Wenn der Antrag abgelehnt werden sollte, dann kann man es im folgenden Jahr auf's Neue versuchen. Über die 7000 und ein paar gequetschte Baht mach ich mir da keine großen Gedanken.

Wenn man sich dauerhaft mit einer Jahresverlängerung aufhalten möchte, dann muß man je nach Fall 400.000 oder 800.000 Baht auf die Seite legen. Das Geld ist im Grunde genommen weg! Selbst dann, wenn man es nach der Erteilung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung sofort von der Bank nimmt, nach 9 Monaten muss es spätestens wieder drauf sein! Und das bis an's Ende aller Zeiten (sofern man Thailand nicht verlassen möchte).

Da ist die einmalige Zahlung von rund 100.000, respektive 200.000 Baht doch wohl die günstigere Lösung.
Dazu kommt noch, dass man als Resident in Thailand wesentliche Vorteile hat.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Bagsida

> .........
> Wenn man sich dauerhaft mit einer Jahresverlängerung aufhalten möchte, dann muß man je nach Fall 400.000 oder 800.000 Baht auf die Seite legen. *Das Geld ist im Grunde genommen weg!* Selbst dann, wenn man es nach der Erteilung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung sofort von der Bank nimmt, nach 9 Monaten muss es spätestens wieder drauf sein! Und das bis an's Ende aller Zeiten (sofern man Thailand nicht verlassen möchte).
> 
> Da ist die einmalige Zahlung von rund 100.000, respektive 200.000 Baht doch wohl die günstigere Lösung.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass man als Resident in Thailand wesentliche Vorteile hat.
> 
> Gruß Pit



Sehe ich anders, denn man braucht ja sowieso Geld hier zum Leben und dazu ist sinnvoll einen Notgroschen zu haben, der sofort verfügbar ist, außerdem ist man mit Rücklagen nicht gezwungen zu schlechtem Kurs zu tauschen / überweisen, sowie man bekommt effektiv in TH auch nicht weniger Zins als in EU.

Die ca. € 17.000,- sollte doch jeder der sich zumindest quasi dauerhaft in TH aufhält in THB hier haben, ich verstehe also nicht, warum das Geld "weg" sein soll ?

So gesehen, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, weshalb eine Daueraufenthaltsgenehmigung güntiger als z.B. das "NON-IMMI-OA" sein soll.

Auch sehe ich nicht die wirklichen Vorteile, ausser, dass die Meldung wegfällt, was sich aber auch ganz schnell ändern kann, bzw. es auch sein könnte, dass es plötzlich keinen Resident-Status mehr gibt, die Kohle aber weg ist.

Welche "wesentlichen Vorteile" hat der Resident-Status gegenüber dem "NON-IMMI-O" oder "OA" ?

Es gibt ja auch die "Elite Card" die man für THB 1.500.000,- bekommen kann, da wurde / wird sehr viel versprochen, doch mußten die vorab ja schon bezahlten Leistungen gekürzt werden, da ganz einfach die Kohle nicht reichte, denn es gibt zu wenig Member und Neuzugänge.
Man bekommt damit schon ab 20 Jahren lebenslang so was in der Art wie das "NON-IMMI-OA", eine Unfallversicherung, SPA-Anwendungen und andere Vergünstigungen und kann das gegen Gebühr auf jemand anders überschreiben (bei einem Transfer von einem Member nur noch 30 Jahre gültig) .

Bagsida

----------


## odd

::  Bagsida,

so auch mein Gedanke. 

Hierzu auch meine Frage bzw. Anregung. Angenommen ich bin im Besitz dieser RP. Ich fliege jährlich nach Deutschland, also muss ich ein Re-entry beantragen, richtig? Wie lange darf ich mich ausserhalb von Thailand befinden, bevor dieses RP verfällt?

----------


## Greenhorn

Schon wieder zwei weniger, die keinen Antrag stellen. Meine chancen steigen.
 ::  
 ::

----------


## Bagsida

> Schon wieder zwei weniger, die keinen Antrag stellen. Meine chancen steigen.



Das schreiben wir doch nur wegen Dir, denn eigentlich wollen wir ja auch eines   ::  

Im Ernst :

Was sind ausser der entfallenden Meldepflicht, wenn dem wirklich so ist, was ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen kann, zumindest eine jährliche Meldung halte ich für sehr wahrscheinlich, die weiteren Vorteile einer "RP" und wie lange "darf" man raus ohne dass diese verfällt ?

----------


## pit

Bagsida,

die Vorteile einer Resident Permit liegen für mich klar.

Kommen wir zurück z.B. auf die 800.000 Baht für die Jahresverlängerung eines Non - O. Beim Non -OA werden die 800.000 Baht genauso gebraucht. Zusätzlich noch ein Gesundheitszeugnis, welches seit neuem u.a. bescheinigen muss, dass Du nicht an Syphilis erkrankt bist -> Bluttest!

Diese 800.000 Baht kannst Du natürlich vom Sparbuch wieder runter nehmen. Aber nur bis 3 Monate vor der nächsten Antragstellung auf die nächste Jahresverlängerung! Die Verfügbarkeit dieses Geldes beschränkt sich also auf gute 7 - 8 Monate im Jahr! Danach MUSS es wieder auf dem Konto sein!

Damit ist es faktisch bis an das Aufenthaltsende in Thailand gebundenes Kapital. Nach Deinem Tod wird dann davon u.a. die Heimreise Deines Sarges nach Deutschland finanziert. Also: Für Dich sind die 800.000 faktisch wech!

Ich stimme zu, dass man irgendwo ein Polster haben sollte, um wie Du richtig beschreibst, die Schwankungen im Wechselkurs zu seinen Gunsten abfangen zu können. Das ist ja auch völlig unbelassen und muss nicht auch unbedingt das Konto mit den 800.000 Baht sein! Da kann man ja extra vorsorgen. Auch in Thailand wächst der Trend zum Zweitkonto!

Zurück zur RP:
Das mit den 800.000 Baht hat sich dann völlig erledigt. Von dem vorherigen Deposit kannst Du nun die verbliebenen 600.000 versaufen oder verhuren, solange Dir noch dafür Zeit bleibt. Das sind immerhin rund 12.000 Euro, die Dir wirklich wieder zur freien Vefügung stehen!

Die Meldepflicht alle 90 Tage für Farangs entfällt völlig. Eine Meldung ist auf der örtlichen Polizeibehörde (nicht auf der Immi) nur einmal im Jahr nötig! 

Du hast das Recht eine WP zu bekommen, eben im hohen Alter, was mit NI - OA und O basierend auf Rente NICHT möglich ist! (kannst ja als Berater noch einige Cent zur Rente zuverdienen). Die Mindesteinkommensgrenze für Farangs von derzeit 50.000 Baht / Monat entfällt. D.h., kannst auch einen Teilzeitjob annehmen.

Kauf einer Eigentumswohnung ist möglich, ohne Nachweis, dass das Geld aus Deutschland kommt.

Ja, da jibbet noch nehr, will ich aber jetzt nicht aufführen. 

Man kann sich bis zu einem Jahr außerhalb Thailands aufhalten (mit Reentry Permit) ohne dass die Residence Permit verfällt!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Bagsida

> Bagsida,
> 
> die Vorteile einer Resident Permit liegen für mich klar.
> ....



Meldepflicht entfällt so gut wie ist ein Argument - ein weiteres und das beste Argument ist, dass die Mindest-Einkommens-Grenze entfällt, sofern man arbeiten will, doch das geht auch indem man sein "NON-IMMI-O" oder "O-A" in ein "B" ändern läßt, der Arbeitgeber versteuert THB 50.000,- (20% - Freibetrag = mtl. THB 9.500,-) und der Rest kommt bar zur Auszahlung, was natürlich nur geht, wenn man so viel arbeitet, dass es sich wegen der Steuer überhaupt lohnt.

Dass man das "Recht" hat eine WP zu bekommen bezweifle ich, zumindest wird sich diese wie sonst auch auf das beschränken, was ein Ausländer überhaupt arbeiten darf etc. denn so eine RP setzt die Arbeitsgesetze schließlich nicht ausser Kraft und der Arbeitgeber hat dafür sein Kapital aufzustocken, wer also als Consulter arbeiten möchte, braucht entweder eine "eigene" Firma oder eine Anstellung - eine WP als eine Art "Freiberufler" (One-Man-Show) gibt es in Thailand nicht.
Gerade bei Consultern sollen die Behörden in LOS sehr genau prüfen, was da genau gemacht werden soll, denn oft sind es nur Scheinbeschäftigungen ohne Gewinn nur um das "B"-Visum aufrecht zu erhalten.

Bez. des Immobilienkaufes sehe ich auch keinen Vorteil darin, nicht nachweisen zu müssen, dass das Geld dafür aus dem Ausland kommt - wo soll es denn sonst herkommen ? O.k. Einkommen in LOS ggf. als Teilzeitjob....das reicht dafür doch nicht und wenn man in LOS mir einem Visum "B" eine WP bekommen und somit offizielles Einkommen hat, kann man auch so ohne diesen Nachweis was kaufen, denn der Nachweis wo das Geld herkommt ist die Gehaltsabrechnung.

Zuletzt  wegen des Kapitals :

Das sollte man in ausreichender Höhe sowieso hier haben, d.h. also mehr als verlangt wird. Ein "Notgroschen" ist ferner nicht dazu gedacht angepackt zu werden, also sehe ich das Problem nicht wirklich, denn solches Kapital ist immer irgendwie gebunden - sollte man das Kapital im Notfall doch mal dringend benötigen macht man eben mal ein Jahr anstatt "O-A" nur "O".

Zum "Party" machen, verwendet man ganz einfach das, was darüber geht und von mir aus auf einem anderen Konto liegt, wobei es ja egal ist, ob man von seinem "Visa-Konto" was innerhalb der Frist abhebt oder nicht, solange der Mindest-Betrag drauf bleibt.

Alles in allem wäre eine "RP" keine für mich begehrte Variante in Thailand wohnen zu dürfen, wo ich die Voraussetzungen sowieso nicht erfülle.
Ich erkenne aber an, dass es dazu unterschiedliche Standpunkte gibt, die auch von der Lebenssituation etc. abhängen.

Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

Letzte Meldungen zur * "Elite-Card"* als Beispiel dafür, was aus Leistungsversprechen werden kann......so kann sich gerade in LOS alles sehr, sehr schnell ändern, was bleibt ist, dass die bezahlte Kohle dauerhaft beim Staat verschwunden bleibt.

----------


## pit

Uber ein Ding haben wir überhaupt noch nicht gesprochen im Zusammenhang mit der Residence Permit. Um diese zu erlangen, muss ein Test in Thai Sprache bestanden werden. Ist ja in meinen Augen nur fair, da man in Deutschland für die Aufenthaltsgenehmigung eines / einer Thai ja das Deutsch I vom Goethe Institut verlangt.

Nun ist dieser Test schriftlich. Entwarnung, es geht zwischen Thai und englisch in einem Multiplechoisetest mit etwa 25 Fragen. Kenntnis der Thai Schrift ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich!

Nachfolgend einige Fragebeispiele.

Choose the correct answer
1. pom chorp deum __(tea)__rorn.      
 a. gah-fair b. nahm som c. chah

2. kao sai __(shirt)__ see dairng.        
 a. seu-a b. gahng-geng c. moo-ak

3. meung tai ah-gaht __(hot)__.        
 a. naao b. yen c. rorn

4. __(toilet)__ yoo tee-nai?               
 a. horng ah-hahn b. horng nahm c. horng norn

5. kOOn mee __(money)__tao-rai?     
 a. ngern b. nungseu c. rot

6. I can speak Thai a little bit           
 a. poot tai dai nid-noy  b. mai kao-jai pasa tai       c. poot tai mai dai

7. Where do you come from?            
 a. kOOn ja bpai nai?   b. kOOn mah jahk nai?    c. kOOn tam ngahn a-rai?

8. You’re welcome.                         
 a. jai yen yen     b. mai greng jai      c. mai bpen rai

9. What do you do?                        
 a. tam ngahn a-rai?    b. cheu a-rai?    c. chorp a-rai?

10. Can I have a bottle of Singh beer 
 a. mai deum bia sing   b. bia singh mai ao   c. ao bia sing kuat neung

 ::

----------


## Bagsida

> Uber ein Ding haben wir überhaupt noch nicht gesprochen im Zusammenhang mit der Residence Permit. Um diese zu erlangen, muss ein Test in Thai Sprache bestanden werden. Ist ja in meinen Augen nur fair, da man in Deutschland für die Aufenthaltsgenehmigung eines / einer Thai ja das Deutsch I vom Goethe Institut verlangt.
> 
> Nun ist dieser Test schriftlich. Entwarnung, es geht zwischen Thai und englisch in einem Multiplechoisetest mit etwa 25 Fragen. Kenntnis der Thai Schrift ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich!
> 
> Nachfolgend einige Fragebeispiele.
> .................



Komisch, dass die für viele wichtigen Dinge wie "mai mi tang", "gob nagliat bai reo" oder "sao wao" nicht auftauchen   ::

----------


## pit

> Komisch, dass die für viele wichtigen Dinge wie "mai mi tang", "gob nagliat bai reo" oder "sao wao" nicht auftauchen


Jeder der den Test machen muss "mi tang mak!"   ::   ::  

 ::  
Pit

----------


## konradadenauer

Bei Frage 8 vermisse ich eine richtige Antwort.  ::

----------


## Bagsida

...und bei 6 ) fehlt :

Put Thai nit noi - put lao mak mak   ::

----------


## pit

> Bei Frage 8 vermisse ich eine richtige Antwort.


"You are welcome" in Englisch heißt nicht gerade übersetzt, dass Du herzlich willkommen bist. Das ist eine Phrase, die andeutet, dass Deine Anfrage oder was auch immer verstanden wurde und da kein Problem ist. Damit wäre die richtige Antwort: C

 :: 


PS: Man muss auch etwas über Englisch wissen, um den Test zu bestehen!

----------


## pit

Für die, die unsicher sind, hier die Auflösung:

1. c
2. a
3. c
4. b
5. a
6. a
7. b
8. c
9. a
10.c

 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

hehe, über diesen Test würde das Goethe Institut wohl nicht mal müde lächeln.

----------


## Bagsida

> Zitat von konradadenauer
> 
> Bei Frage 8 vermisse ich eine richtige Antwort. 
> 
> 
> "You are welcome" in Englisch heißt nicht gerade übersetzt, dass Du herzlich willkommen bist. Das ist eine Phrase, die andeutet, dass Deine Anfrage oder was auch immer verstanden wurde und da kein Problem ist. Damit wäre die richtige Antwort: C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig gedeutet heißt das soviel wie "nerv nicht", "mach dass Du weiter kommst" oder "rutsch mir den Buckel runter"   ::

----------


## pit

Kann man sowohl im englischen auch so auslegen. Nicht nur in Thai!

 ::

----------


## Bagsida

> Kann man sowohl im englischen auch so auslegen. Nicht nur in Thai!



Meinte auch in Englisch.........in Thai heißt das "arai na"

----------


## pit

als ich weiß:
"arai na" -> was ist?

 ::

----------


## konradadenauer

> PS: Man muss auch etwas über Englisch wissen, um den Test zu bestehen!


  ::

----------


## odd

> ...
> 
> 9. What do you do?                        
>  a. tam ngahn a-rai?    b. cheu a-rai?    c. chorp a-rai?
> 
> 10. Can I have a bottle of Singh beer 
>  a. mai deum bia sing   b. bia singh mai ao   c. ao bia sing kuat neung


Sind das wirklich diese Fragen? 9 und 10 wird im Normalfall im anderen Sinne übersetzt.
  9. ?????????   Khun tam arai
10. ??????????????????????? Chan ko kuat nueng bia singh

----------


## konradadenauer

> Zitat von pit
> 
> ...
> 
> 9. What do you do?                        
>  a. tam ngahn a-rai?    b. cheu a-rai?    c. chorp a-rai?
> 
> 10. Can I have a bottle of Singh beer 
>  a. mai deum bia sing   b. bia singh mai ao   c. ao bia sing kuat neung
> ...


Meines Wissens nach bedeutet "khun tam arai"= Was machst Du? und "khun tamgan arai"= Was arbeitetst Du?

Chan ko kuat nueng bia chang = Ich bitte um eine Flasche Singha Bier und "au bia sing kuat nueng" = Ich will/möchte eine Flasche singha bier.

Wobei bei der jeweiligen Fragestellung jedoch auch die gesellschaftliche Stellung der fragenden Person zu berücksichtigen ist.

Bei der Frage 8 sind folgende Antworten vorgegeben:

a, ganz ruhig bleiben (kaltes Herz)

b, nimm keine Rücksicht, aber eher Rücksichstlosigkeit, denn sonst müsste es heißen "mai thong gräng tschai"

c, kein Problem, allerdings auf hochthailändisch; im Süden würde man "mai Pröö" und im Issan "bop ben jaang do" sagen.

----------


## Bagsida

> ........
> Chan ko kuat nueng bia *chang* = Ich bitte um eine Flasche *Singha Bier* und "au bia sing kuat nueng" = Ich will/möchte eine Flasche singha bier.
> .....


Im ersten Fall würdest Du Dich sicher wundern, weshalb Du auf so eine freundliche Bitte, das falsche Bier bekommst   ::  




> .......
> Wobei bei der jeweiligen Fragestellung jedoch auch die gesellschaftliche Stellung der fragenden Person zu berücksichtigen ist.


Also so etwas wie bei "mai ru" bzw. "mai saab"   :: 

*Fazit :*

Man bekommt bei der "RP" schon vor Antragstellung und somit kostenlos einen Thai-Sprachkurs dazu   ::  , was für mich den Hauptvorteil der Existenz der "RP" darstellt   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

> Also so etwas wie bei "mai ru" bzw. "mai saab"


Diese Überlegung dürfte durchaus korrekt sein.

Und beim Bier ist es mir egal, welches ich bekäme, denn ich trinke gar keines.

----------


## pit

Wieder mal was dazu. 

Ich habe heute meine Bewerbung abgegeben und sie ist auch akzeptiert worden. Der Stempel im Pass sieht dann so aus, wie auf dem Foto. Der erste Stempel geht maximal bis zur Gültigkeitsdauer der laufenden Jahresverlängerung. Kurz vor Ablauf bekomme ich dann einen weiteren Stempel, der den möglichen Aufenthalt um weitere 6 Monate verlängert. Dazu sind keine Unterlagen oder weitere Gebührenzahlungen erforderlich.



Die Procedure war eigentlich ganz locker. Das Interview wurde komplett in Thai geführt. Das Mädel von der Firma, das mit mir war, konnte mir da auch nicht richtig helfen, weil sie kein englisch kann. Also Augen zu und durch. Während dessen wurde auch begonnen, die Unterlagen zu prüfen. Zwischenzeitlich wurde ich dann rausgebeten. Ich ging mit einem Mann, der mir dann in irgend einem Raum die Fingerabdrücke nahm. Komplett zwei Sätze! Die Farbe mehr oder weniger abwaschen kostete mich dann nochmal 10 Minuten.

Zurück in den Raum zur freundlichen Beamtin. Sie traf bereits die Vorbereitungen, den Pass zu stempeln und die Quittung auszuschreiben. Nach insgesamt 50 Minuten und 7.600 Baht Standen wir wieder draußen! 

Nun heißt es warten auf den endgültigen Bescheid. 

 ::

----------


## pit

Heute gab es den nächsten Stempel. Verlängerung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung um 180 Tage bis zum 24.07.! Dazu war lediglich ein ausgefülltes Formblatt T.M. 25 notwendig. Gesamtdauer ca. 15 Minuten!

 ::

----------


## schiene

Wenn die Frage erlaubt ist.....???
Was wurde denn bei dem "Interview" so alles gefragt?

----------


## pit

> Was wurde denn bei dem "Interview" so alles gefragt?


Erst mal sollte ich mich vorstellen, welche Tätigkeit ich in unserer Firma durchführe, seit wann und welche Ausbildung ich habe. Auch kam dann die Frage, aus welchem Grunde ich die PR beantragen würde und ob ich denn auch bereit sei, bei Bewilligung den entsprechenden Betrag zu zahlen. 

Dann ging es schrittweise durch die Unterlagen. Da gab es dann zu vielen Papieren schon Fragen. Die hätte sich die Dame durch Lesen sicher selbst beantworten können, sie wollte es aber von mir hören. Bei einigen Sachen stand ich schon auf dem Schlauch, aber dann darf man nicht rumdrucksen, sondern direkt sagen, dass man es nicht weiß oder die Frage nicht richtig verstanden hat. Das Mädel von unserer Firma ist dann direkt eingesprungen.

Über private Dinge wurde nur gefragt, was für den Antrag erforderlich ist. Familienstand, Kinder, blah blah blah. Die wollen da also definitiv keine Intimgeschichten wissen.

Ehrlich gesagt, ich hatte am Ende doch ein angenehmes Gefühl. Die ganze Athosphäre war sehr locker, womit ich eigentlich nicht gerechnet hatte. Was soll ich sagen, man stellt sich sowas immer vorab irgendwie vor. Es gibt ja auch viele Idioten, die irgendwo schreiben, man müsste da dann noch die Thai Hymne ins Mikro pusten. Als wir fertig waren war ich noch erstaunt, dass fast eine ganze Stunde vergangen war. Mir kams vor wie 10 Minuten.

Hab aber trotzdem danach keinen Schnaps gebraucht!   ::

----------


## schiene

Danke für deine Erläuterungen.
Also eine "Hürde"welche nicht zu hoch angelegt ist.

----------


## pit

Die Hürde besteht wohl eher darin, die erforderlichen Dokumente zu beschaffen. Das hat mich selbst und auch das Mädel in der Firma wohl zwei Monate gut beschäftigt.

Heute hab ich meine Arbeitsgenehmigung zurückbekommen. Obwohl meine Aufenthaltsbewilligung jetzt nur bis Juli gilt, wurde die Verlängerung der WP anstandslos bis 30.01.2014 gemacht.

 ::

----------


## Robert

Ich denke, für die meisten sind am ehesten die Gebühren noch die höchste Hürde.

----------


## pit

> Ich denke, für die meisten sind am ehesten die Gebühren noch die höchste Hürde.


Das sehe ich anders. Von 100 Farangs erfüllt etwa einer überhaupt die erforderlichen Voraussetzungen, um überhaupt eine Bewerbung abgeben zu können! Bei den Gebühren kann man eine einfache Rechnung aufmachen. Nehmen wir den unverheirateten. Der Nachweis über 800 kBaht muss jedes Jahr erbracht werden. Nachdem dann die Verlängerung erfolgt ist, kann man ja an das Geld wieder ran. Aber nur maximal 9 Monate, danach muss es wieder auf dem Konto sein. Wenn ich meinen Fall nehme, könnte ich derzeit keine Bestätigung von der Botschaft bekommen, die mir ein monatliches Einkommen von 65.000 + Baht pro Monat bescheinigt. Übrigens kostet die Bescheinigung jetzt 40 Euro. Ich wäre also auf das Bankguthaben oder einen Mix angewiesen!

Gehen wir weiter davon aus, dass ich in Thailand mein Leben beschließen werde, muss also praktisch das Geld bis zum Lebensende auf der Bank bleiben und ist damit erst wieder nach meinem Ableben durch die Frau/Lebenspartner verfügbar. Also WEG!

Da bin ich doch mit einer Einmalzahlung von umgerechnet knapp 4.000 Euro wesentlich besser bedient. Der Vorteil ist weiterhin, dass ich dann mit Jahresverlängerung und dem ganzen Hickhack absolut nichts mehr zu tun habe. Auch brauch ich nicht mehr alle 90 Tage zu Immi düsen, um denen zu zeigen, wo ich nun wohne. Das war ein großes Problem jedesmal für meinen inzwischen mit 88 Jahren verstorbenen Freund Wolfgang. Der konnte die letzten 6 bis 7 Jahre das Haus kaum noch verlassen, weil sein Augenlicht nicht mehr mitspielte. Da war der Besuch bei der Immi in Mukdahan für ihn ein 2 - Tagestrip mit viel Unterstützung von anderen Leuten. Wie man sichfür Unterstützung von anderen in Thailand zu bedanken hat, brauche ich Euch ja wohl nicht aufzuführen!

Über die anderen Vorteile der PR kann man streiten, ob man sie braucht. Auf jeden Fall könnte ich in Thailand immer weiter arbeiten, wenn ich das wollte, was man mit der Rentnerverlängerung nicht darf!

Ich meine, wer die 4.000 Euro nicht bereit hat, braucht auch erst gar nicht nach Thailand zu reisen, um sich dort nieder zu lassen!

 ::

----------


## pit

Vorgestern kam ein Anruf von der Immi, dass noch mal ein Interview erforderlich ist. Ich dachte nur: Oh mein Gott! Außerdem wurden die obligatorischen Fotos bemängelt. Bei den Unterlagen waren 20 Stück. Je 10 in der Firma und bei mir zu Hause gemacht. Die waren auf Firmenpapier immer 2 auf einem Blatt ausgedruckt. Geht nicht! Die müssen auf Fotopapier in Postkartengröße gebracht werden und dann aufgeklebt! Außerdem soll die Beschriftung auch in Thai sein!  :: 

Naja, das Mädel aus der Personalabteilung hat dann einen "Kradmelder" zum nächsten Fotoshop geschickt und gut war.

Etwas Bammel hatte ich dann heute schon. War aber alles halb so wild. Die sind die Unterlagen alle durchgegangen und wollten nun die Zusammenfassung schreiben. Dazu sind wir die Liste nochmal verbal komplett auf sachliche Richtigkeit durchgegangen. Meine Aufgabe dann war es, den zu 99% in Thai geschriebenen Text zu prüfen, weil da Namen von Personen und auch Orte (z.B. Vater, Mutter, Kinder, mein Geburtsort usw.) in Farang verfasst waren. Da sollte dann natürlich kein Fehler drin sein. 

Beim Durchgehen der Liste hat die Lady von der Immi mich dann erwischt. Die Frage, ob ich in DE oder in TH schon mal krimminell geworden bin, hab ich nicht verstanden. Man war auch nicht in der Lage, mir das anders zu unterbreiten. Da durfte ich dann den Telefonjoker benutzen. Unsern Geschäftsführer angerufen, der hat sich die Frage der Dame angehört und schon war alles wieder im Lot. 

Am Ende sagte sie mir dann noch, dass mein Thai mit 80% bewertet wurde.

Dann schauen wir einfach mal, wies weiter geht.

 ::

----------


## pit

Ach ja, hatte ich vergessen. Als die Immi Lady mal kurz aus dem Raum ist, um das Protokoll neu auzudrucken, hab ich eben ein Foto vom Stapel der Unterlagen gemacht.



 ::

----------


## Enrico

Nicht gerade wenige Zettel  :cool:

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, nicht wenig der Papierstapel. Die Behörden lieben viel Papier. Unsere ins Thai übersetzte Heiratsurkunde musste auch 7 mal kopiert werden, ehe das Bezirksamt das weiter bearbeitet hat. Die Papiere werden dann irgendwo abgelegt und beim nächten Amtsbesuch kannst Du wieder von vorne beginnen.

----------


## pit

> Unsere ins Thai übersetzte Heiratsurkunde musste auch 7 mal kopiert werden


In dem Stapel ist nix kopiertes dabei, sind alles Unikate. Eine Kopie des ganzen Vorganges habe ich noch im Büro liegen.

 ::

----------


## pit

Heute hatte ich wieder einen Termin bei der Immi. Der war schon seit etwa drei Wochen avisiert, ist dann im Detail noch zweimal verschoben worden. Nun die endgültige Prüfung in Thai Sprache. Ich hatte mir nun wunder was da drunter vorgestellt. 

Dort angekommen, wurde ich registriert, wie wohl viele andere heute schon vor mir. Dann wurde der Pass geprüft und ein aktuelles Foto gemacht. Danach warten in einem Raum, wo schon einige andere saßen. Jeder hatte eine Nummer bekommen und im geschätzten 5 - Minutentakt wurde immer der nächste aufgerufen.

Die Prüfung fand vor einem 5 - köpfigen Kommitee plus einer Videokamera statt. Nun wurde man von verschiedenen Leuten verschiedene Dinge gefragt. Alles meist persönliche Daten und Sachen über die Arbeit. Am Schluss noch die Frage, warum man denn gerne die Residentpermit haben würde und was man bisher für Thailand geleistet hat. Fertig!

War also im Prinzip genau das, was in den vorherigen zwei Interviews kräftig geübt wurde! Halt nur im offiziellen Rahmen.

Sollte also kein Problem geben.

 ::

----------


## Robert

Na dann viel Erfolg!

----------


## schiene

Na dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen  ::

----------


## pit

Heute durfte ich mir wieder eine Verlängerung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung um weitere 180 Tage abholen. Die freundliche Dame bei der Immi hat mich dann auch noch darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Dokument vom Arbeitgeber in meinen Unterlagen nicht vollständig ist und sie dieses neu braucht. Ich hab mich dann bedankt und ihr versichert, dass sie das morgen gebracht bekommt.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...da haben es die " Ausländer " hier in D. wesentlich leichter  ::

----------


## pit

Irgendwas scheint wohl abzugehen. Am Donnerstag kam ein Anruf, dass die noch eine Übersetzung meines Ausbildungsabschlusses brauchen. Nach der Frage, dass sie den doch haben, nun brauchen wir den übersetzt in englische Sprache! Und am besten noch am Freitag!   :: 

Hab dann einen Übersetzer in der City gefunden, der mir das auch direkt macht. Als ich dann am Freitagmittag in der Firma ankam, wollte ich die Sachen direkt einem unserer Mopedboten zum Wegbringen geben. Sagt mir das Mädel aus der Personalabteilung, die hätten nochmal angerufen und brauchen noch ein anderes Dokument. am Montag wird alles zusamen geschickt.

Nun ist das alles heute abgeliefert worden. Schaun wer mal!  :: 

 ::

----------


## pit

In einem Artikel in der Bangkok Post vom 10.09. kündigte die Immigration an, dass auch für 2013 wieder Anträge auf die Residentpermit angenommen werden.

Annual permanent residency quota announced | Bangkok Post: breakingnews

Weiterhin wird gesagt, dass in 2012 insgesamt 241 Anträge von Leuten aus 32 Ländern eingegangen sind. Aus anderer Quelle ist mir bekannt, dass insgesamt 5 deutsche Antragsteller dabei waren (ohne Garantie). Somit würde eine Ablehnung bei mir nur wegen der Quota schon mal nicht in Frage kommen!

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Pit, 241 Anträge sind ja nicht viel. Dachte die Quote ist höher. Ich meine auch, dass Du kein Problem haben wirst.

----------


## pit

Heute gab’s wieder eine Verlängerung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung. Da das Büro der Immi auf Chaeng Watthana wegen der Demos geschlossen ist, hat die Immi zwei Stellen in der Stadt nun auch für alle allgemeinen Sachen eröffnet. Diese Büros waren bislang nur Arbeitern aus Laos, Burma und Kambodia vorbehalten. Eines ist auf der Suksawat Rd. nicht allzu weit von meinem Haus. Das Auto parken kann man dort auch wunderbar und ohne Stress.

Der Laden war gerammelt voll, aber kaum Faranggesichter. Die Verlängerung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung war in 10 Minuten erledigt. Reentry Permit dauerte etwa 40 Minuten und dann auch gleich noch die 90–Tagemeldung hinterher nochmals 20 Minuten. Die 90–Tagemeldung kann man von nun an immer dort machen, was sehr bequem für mich ist. Jetzt hab ich auch erstmals als Quittung einen Computerausdruck mit Barcode erhalten. 

Das schöne ist, die Verlängerung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung ist kostenfrei und benötigt nur noch das Formblatt TM 25.

 ::

----------


## pit

Schon wieder sind 180 Tage vergangen. Dieses Mal wieder auf Chaeng Watthana. Die Verlängerung war in 20 Minuten erledigt. Hat aber nur so lange gedauert, weil eine neue Dame eingearbeitet wurde. Als Service hat man mir dann auch noch die für die Reentrypermit erforderlichen Kopien vom Pass gemacht und mir eine gute Wartenummer besorgt.  :: 

Kurz vor 10 war das dann auch erledigt. Dann noch eine Nummer für die 90-Tagemeldung. Aktuell war die Nummer 93 oder 94 dran. Ich bekam 195!   :: 

Zeitweise dachte ich, ich müsste nach dem Mittag nochmal rein, war dann aber doch noch 10 Minuten vor 12 fertig. 

Ach ja, ein TM 30, das ist das Formular, mit dem die Ankunft eines Farangs innerhalb 24 Stunden bei der Immi angezeigt werden muss, bekommt man nun auch automatisch zum Ausfüllen. Den unteren Teil gibt es als Quittung ähnlich wie bei der 90-Tagemeldung.

 ::

----------


## pit

Bei der heutigen Verlängerung um weitere 180 Tage hab ich die Dame mal vorsichtig gefragt, wie lange es noch dauern könnte, bis ein Bescheid erlassen wird. Sie wäre neu in dieser Abteilung und könnte mir dazu nichts sagen. Naja, warte ich halt weiter. Der Antrag ist jetzt gut zwei Jahre weg.

Ansonsten ging es aber wieder erfreulich schnell. Die Verlängerung war Sache von 3 Minuten, Die Reentrypermit weitere 20.

 ::

----------


## pit

Mann muss einfach nur Geduld haben, dann wird's schon. Ich habe heute die Nachricht bekommen, dass die PR für mich ausgestellt wird und ich mir das Zertifikat für innerhalb von 30 Tagen bei der Immi abholen kann. Dazu eine Liste mit allen Sachen, die ich zu dem Besuch mitbringen soll. U.a. auch 12 Passbilder nicht älter als 3 Monate.  :: 

Das wird dann stressig. Am Samstag den 11.07. läuft meine gültige Aufenthaltsgenehmigung ab. Tätig kann ich aber erst nach meiner Rückkehr nach Thailand am 08.07. werden.  :: 

Wird schon!

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Kannst ja jetzt schon mal jeden Tag nen Passbild machen lassen, steht ja nicht wo es geknippst sein muss  ::

----------


## wein4tler

11 Passfotos - Mann, die Frauen dort im Amt müssen Dich lieben, Pit. Was machen die mit den vielen Fotos?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> 11 Passfotos - Mann, die Frauen dort im Amt müssen Dich lieben, Pit. Was machen die mit den vielen Fotos?


...die werden geschreddert 
ist reine Beschäftigungstherapie
ein aufgeblasener Staatsaparat in Vetternwirtschaft

----------


## Enrico

Wie in Deutschland. Und am Ende bekommste das Bild wieder, weil sie es einscannen. So könnte man es an sich gleich machen wie in Thailand und das Bild vor Ort machen. Aber dann verdient ja der Fotograf keine 16 EUR mehr.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Wie in Deutschland. Und am Ende bekommste das Bild wieder, weil sie es einscannen. So könnte man es an sich gleich machen wie in Thailand und das Bild vor Ort machen. Aber dann verdient ja der Fotograf keine 16 EUR mehr.


...das trifft wohl nur bei passfotos zu und nicht bei den 11 fotos vom pit

----------


## chauat

JA aber Hallo, Glückwunsch!  :: 
Ich hoffe nur das du die ganze Zeit ruhig Sitzen kannst bis die 12 Bilde gemacht wurden, dauert doch bestimmt sooo lange.

----------


## pit

Heute auf der Immi Chaeng Watthana:
Als Termin hatte ich 10.30h am Schalter B. Ich war aber schon um 10 da. Macht nichts. Da wurde ich dann zum Schalter E1 verwiesen, wo ich auch sofort dran kam. Als erstes fragt die Dame nach den Passbildern. Ich reiche die Tüte mit 12 Stück zu ihr hin mit der Bemerkung, dass es 12 sind. Sie nimmt sich 3 raus und schiebt mir die Tüte wieder zu. Die werden später bei der Polizei gebraucht! Ahh!

Als nächstes nun das Antragsformular für das Alienbuch. Da kommt ein Bild drauf. Dann eines in die Kladde und das dritte ins Buch. Abdrücke vom rechten Daumen mit schwarzer Tinte ins Buch, in die Kladde und auf den Antrag jeweils neben der Unterschrift. Ich krieg dann auch nen Spritzer Spüli auf den Daumen und ein Papiertuch zum Abwischen. Für den Antrag wird auch das Hausbuch meiner Frau gebraucht, weil die Adresse auf dem Antrag vermerkt wird. Unstimmigkeiten gibt es bei der Schreibweise meines Namens. In der WP ist er anders geschrieben als im gelben Buch und auch auf der Heiratsurkunde. -> Die WP muss dann bei nächster Gelegenheit geändert werden!

Dann warten ca. 15 Minuten. Zu einem anderen Tisch, da wird mein Daumenabdruck gescannt und ein Foto mit einer Webkamera gemacht. Dann die Gebühr bezahlen 191.400,- Baht und fertig. Ich kann meinen Pass und das Alienbuch am Dienstagmorgen abholen. Danach geht's dann weiter.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

191.400,- Baht für was? Was für eine Leistung wird da erbracht?

----------


## rampo

Residence Permit (Daueraufenthaltsgenehmigung)
■Ausstellung:nur bei der Ausländer Behörde (Immigration Büro) in Bangkok. Bangkok, Soi Suan Plu, Sathorn District, Bangkok 10120 Sektion 1, Sub Division 1, Immigration Division 1Zimmer 301, Tel. (02) 2373117 oder 2873101Jährlich wird neu ein Abgabezeitpunkt für die Beantragung festgelegt. 
■Voraussetzung: Nach 3 erteilten Jahresvisa kann ein Residence Permit beantragt werden.
■Aufenthaltsdauer: dauerhaft
■Ausreise aus Thailand: „Re-Entry Permit“ beantragen (sonst verfällt Dauer-Visum)
■Gebühren:1) 7600 Baht für Beantragung (wird bei Ablehnung nicht erstattet)2) nach positivem Bescheid:191 400 Baht bzw. 95 700 Baht wenn mit Thai verheiratet


Ich habs so noch in erinerung , nur angaeblich muss man so gab die Immi in KKC Auskunft der Thaisprache maechtig sein , bins aber nicht .

Fg.

----------


## pit

> 191.400,- Baht für was? Was für eine Leistung wird da erbracht?


Das ist die Gebühr für die RP in der Kategorie Working / Business. Was ich als Gegenleistung dafür bekomme, ist die Tatsache, dass ich nun ohne weiteres Visum und ohne weitere jährliche Verlängerung bis an mein Lebensende in Thailand bleiben kann. Dadurch entfallen auch zukünftige jährliche Bonitätsnachweise von 400 / 800 kBaht für anstehende Verlängerungen der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung. Ich brauch auch nicht mehr alle 90 Tage zur Immi, um zu melden, dass ich 90 Tage in Thailand bin.

Das allein ist mir die Investition dieser Summe schon wert! Es gibt damit noch eine Hand voll anderer Sachen, die mir das Leben hier ggf. erleichtern können.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...auf der einen Seite haste den ganzen Meldezircus vom Hals
( was ist wenn du mal ausser Landes musst ? )
auf der anderen Seite sind 5 200,00 € ne Menge Holz.

----------


## chauat

5.200,-€ ist schon was an Geld.
Aber zum einen hängt das auch daran was man netto verdient, bei dem einen sind das 5-6 Monate an Rente bei dem anderen 1 ½ Monate Gehalt. Nicht berücksichtige Leute die mehr bekommen als sie verdienen. 
Aber wie von Pit schon gesagt, die Ersparnis an Stress und zeit. Hinzu kommt noch ganz banal die Ersparnis an Kosten die wegfallen, für Visas Bescheinigungen usw. OK dafür muss unser Pit jetzt noch zwei drei Tage Leben bis es sich Rechnet, aber das Schaft der auch noch!

 ::   :: 

Da du so viel an Stress und auch etwas an Geld in Zukunft sparst, Bier Zahlst du beim nächsten mal!  ::

----------


## pit

Heute direkt nach Öffnung der Immigration habe ich meinen Pass wieder erhalten und das "Certificate of Residence". Die vorhandene Departurecard wurde aus dem Pass entfernt, sowie auch die letzte Quittung über die durchgeführte 90-Tagemeldung. Wenn ich jetzt ausreisen will, dann fülle ich in Bangkok beide Seiten des TM6 aus und bekomme dann die Arrivalcard für die Wiedereinreise in den Pass geheftet.

Die anschließende Vorsprache bei der Polizeidienststelle in meinem Wohnbezirk endete damit, dass der Beamte, der diese Sachen bearbeitet, erst morgen wieder da ist. Nächster Termin also morgen 09:00 h auf der Polizeiwache 600m von meinem Haus.

Hier das erste Büchlein


 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nun ja, so gesehen hat sich der ganze Circus gelohnt
in deinem Fall....da du ja auf ewig dort leben willst
Residence  :: 
wann beantragst du die Einbürgerung und die " Thai Nationalität " ?
muss man sich der bisherigen " Nationalität " entledigen
die Deutsche.......aberkennen lassen...?
oder isses nur einigen Wenigen vorbehalten dem Pass nach  ein Thai zu werden ?

----------


## wein4tler

Pit, ich gratuliere Dir zu Deinem Dokument für Daueraufenthalt. Dies ist sicher etwas sehr Wichtiges. Vor allem die lästigen Meldungen fallen jetzt weg und eine Menge an Papierkram. Jetzt kannst Du Deinen Aufenthalt richtig genießen.  ::

----------


## chauat

Wie lange hast du das Büchlein schon?? Ist ja ganz abgewetzt unten rechts!   ::

----------


## pit

> Ist ja ganz abgewetzt unten rechts!


Das sind Reflektionen vom NEU, der noch nicht ab ist!

Heute auf meinem freundlichen Polizeirevier:
Von denen soll ich das zweite Buch bekommen und die Papiere fürs Einwohnermeldeamt (Ampör). Ich habe alle erforderlichen Unterlagen dabei bis auf eine vollständige Kopie meines Reisepasses. Kein Problem, die Dame kopiert sich die Seiten, die sie wirklich braucht. Dann fragt sie nach dem Namen meines Vaters und meiner Mutter allerdings geschrieben in Thai. Zum Glück hab ich mein gelbes Buch dabei, wo das alles schon drin steht. Das ist nebenbei gesagt, das erste Mal, dass ich dieses Büchlein sinnvoll nutzen konnte. In einer Woche soll ich alles abholen!  :: 

Das neue Büchlein soll 1.200 Baht kosten. Ich zahle und sie sagt, dass die Quittungen leider ausgegangen sind, allerdings könnte ich das alles nun wohl innerhalb der nächsten 2 Tage bekommen. Schaun wir mal!

 ::

----------


## pit

Gestern gings dann auf der Polizeiwache weiter. Es waren dann also doch die 7 Tage, die mir die Dame vorher schon angekündigt hatte. Passbilder hatte sie 4 Stück bekommen. Was mach ich jetzt mit den restlichen 5?

Dann mussten aus irgend einem Grund von meinem Pass nochmal einige Kopien gemacht werden. Darauf folgten kleine Änderungen in dem neuen Büchlein, das für mich vorbereitet war. Damit bin ich nun Besitzer von Radierungen. 

Daumen auf ein (blaues) Stempelkissen. Einmal in die Kladde und nochmal auf den Antrag. -> Die Toilette ist draußen rechts (also zum Reinigen des Daumens).

Eingetragen im Büchlein ist auch der nächste Termin, zu dem ich mich zwecks einer Meldung, Erneuerung oder Verlängerung des Büchleins zu melden habe, ist der 15.07.2564 (2021). Also nix mehr mit jedes Jahr und dann auch noch alle 90 Tage. Das ist endgültig vorbei!

Und das ist es nun



Für mich sieht es aus, als hätte es zuvor 15 Jahre irgendwo in einer Schublade gelegen und nur auf einen Empfänger gewartet. Innen ist jede Eintragung von Hand geschrieben! Ein Kollege in der Firma sagte, das sieht so aus, als seist Du damit schon 30 Jahre in Thailand. 

Danach zum Ampör! Laut Vorgabe der Immigration ist für die Registrierung im Wohnregister 15 Tage Zeit. Kein Problem, war es doch nach Ausstellung des Zertifikates erst Tag #12.

Der Sachbearbeiter war etwas überfordert mit der Anweisung der Immigration, mich in das blaue Hausbuch meiner Frau mit aufzunehmen. Da müssen wir erst den Amtsleiter fragen, der kommt so in etwa einer Stunde. Da war es 9.30 Uhr. Um 11.30 war der dann da. -> Klar muss das! 

Dann Verfahren ähnlich wie beim gelben Hausbuch ca. ein Jahr zuvor. Wir brauchen nur noch Bilder von zu Hause im Wohnzimmer, im Schlafzimmer und sonstwo. Die Unterlagen nebst Kopien sind sonst komplett!

In der nächsten Woche bekommt meine Frau dann den Termin, zu dem wir dann auch die Bilder mitbringen sollen.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Pit, schreiben die auch die Stellung im Schlafzimmer vor?  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...der ganze Circus ist ja doch noch nich zu Ende 
ich hätte schon " Krämpfe " gekriegt  ::

----------


## pit

Heute war ich nochmal bei der Immi, um eine Reentrypermit zu bekommen. Das nennt sich für mich nun "Endorsment". Der Service ist exzellent. Wartezeit ca. 5 Minuten, ich brauchte nicht eine Kopie von irgendetwas und auch der Antrag wurde von der freundlichen Dame der Immi für mich ausgefüllt. Lediglich 2 Passbilder, total 5.700 Baht und fertig war alles. Wie die Dame sagte, habe ich nun damit ein Non Quota Immigrant Visum!

 ::

----------


## schiene

Gratuliere!!!
Nun musste nur noch nen richtiger Thai werden  ::

----------


## pit

Rund 6 Wochen hat es nun gedauert, bis das Ampör alle Papiere auf die Reihe bekommen hat, mich in das Hausbuch meiner Frau aufzunehmen. Trotzdem hat die Sitzung dann doch noch zwei Stunden gedauert. Das gelbe, das ich erst vor einem Jahr bekommen hatte, wurde dann einbehalten. Am Ende kam dann noch der Hinweis, dass der Kaffee im Büro fast alle ist. Da meine Frau ein gutes Herz hat, hat sie sich der Sache dann angenommen.

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Am Ende kam dann noch der Hinweis, dass der Kaffee im Büro fast alle ist. Da meine Frau ein gutes Herz hat, hat sie sich der Sache dann angenommen.


Hat sie im Büro Kaffee gekocht ?  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Hahaha, Schiene - gute Idee! Die Kaffeekasse gibt es also noch immer. Wird nicht so schnell in der Versenkung verschwinden.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Hahaha, Schiene - gute Idee! Die Kaffeekasse gibt es also noch immer. Wird nicht so schnell in der Versenkung verschwinden.


...und ich dachte immer das heisst " Teegeld " ::

----------


## pit

Heute ist es ein Jahr, dass mein Residence - Book ausgestellt wurde. Nach einem Hinweis im Buch auf das heutige Datum bin ich dann mal vorsichtshalber zu meiner freundlichen Polizeistation gegangen (600 m von meinem Haus).

Kein Problem, ich muss nicht jedes Jahr zur örtlichen Polizei, um mich einfach nur zu melden. Die nächste Vorstellung auf dem Polizeirevier sollte dann im Juli 2564 (2021 für Farang) sein. Wenn ich dann noch lebe, werd ich wohl hin gehen. Falls ich dann zwar noch lebe, aber nicht mehr laufen kann, kommen die gerne auch mal vorbei.

 ::

----------


## pit

Ja, vorgestern waren dann mal schwupp 6 Jahre um und ich bin dann bei uns um die Ecke zum Polizeirevier gelaufen und habe mich dort gemeldet. Der Polizist im 1. Stock hat dann etwas in mein Alienbuch geschrieben und gesagt, dass die 6 Jahre nur beim ersten Mal gelten. Von nun an muss ich alle 5 Jahre vorsprechen. 

Hoffe ich mal, dass ich dann mit 75 die 600 Meter hin und wieder zurück noch zu Fuß schaffe.

----------


## wein4tler

Du schaffst das, Pit. Ausserdem kannst Du Dich auf einer Sänfte vorbeibringen lassen.

----------


## Enrico

Stell dann Bier kalt, ich mach das dann für dich Pit  ::

----------

